# Meet my Handsome Boys♡♥♡♥♡



## Whit (Mar 29, 2014)

This is my boy Pluto... Russian Blue Dumbo. All he loves to do is eat and snuggle. 1.2 years old. 










My other boy Triton... Siamese Dumbo? Not sure because he was the only one born with his coloring. He loves to explore and is learning to love to snuggle as well. 2 months 









​


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol! I love Pluto's pic....so cute


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Awe they both are adorable!!!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

They are incredibly sweet!


----------



## Whit (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you. My first set of boys


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

They're some handsome boys!


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Pluto's pic is especially lovely. I just got a Russian blue berkshire dumbo, so beautiful!


----------

